# Pillow Moss,Haircap Moss,Assorted Sheet Moss



## www.teresasplants.com (May 12, 2009)

Just joined the site after being told from one of my happy customers. I have been selling plants/ moss etc for over 10 years. I have a new web site I just opened. Please check it out and also I sell on eBay and have 100% on over 1600 feedbacks. I have a lot of unique moss and lichens. Resurrection ferns,spleenwort ferns,cladonia lichen and more.
Teresa's Plants & More Store - Home or email [email protected]
Thank you....TeresaTeresa's Plants & More Store - Home


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Teresa. Welcome to the forum. We always like seeing new sources for moss. We do actually have a classifieds section. Perhaps you can post your info there. It might be more fitting.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Good to see that you made it here! 

I just sorted through your website and it looks like you've got some really great stuff up for grabs!

-Matt


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Very nice site Teresa! Welcome.


----------



## www.teresasplants.com (May 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone. This is all new to me so I appreciate your help navigating around here. I will try to see about putting a blurb in the classifieds section.
Great to be here...
FROG
Fully Rely On God!


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great you made it! Teresa has been very helpful with all my questions, much like Antone and many other sponsors that I've pestered


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you/do you offer various sizes of moss covered logs?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> Did you/do you offer various sizes of moss covered logs?


If you check out her website, you'll see that she has much to offer including moss covered cedar branches. Although cedar is not recommended for vivariums, it is offered on her site for sale. Really great looking stuff! 

Teresa's Plants & More Store - Terrarium/Vivariums

-Matt


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

McBobs said:


> If you check out her website, you'll see that she has much to offer including moss covered cedar branches. Although cedar is not recommended for vivariums, it is offered on her site for sale. Really great looking stuff!
> 
> Teresa's Plants & More Store - Terrarium/Vivariums
> 
> -Matt



I did check out the website(I just happened to notice it was already posted in the original post). Branches are not logs. I am interested in logs covered with moss. I thought someone recently posted someplace that had moss covered logs so I thought i would ask in case they are not posted on the website.


----------



## tinctorus (Apr 24, 2009)

I just recently got some stuff off teresa on ebay and everything came in looking great she even threw in a little extra for me
I will surely be ordering again as I didn't order enough moss the first time


----------



## www.teresasplants.com (May 12, 2009)

I do have moss and lichen covered logs. Usually these are special requests. I have a lot of cedar because the logs last for years. I do have some oak and pine tree bark casings that are really nice too. I have pictures of them here. If interested contact me directly at [email protected]. Also I will be adding new pictures of the moss that grows all over my trees and is easily taken off my branches and can be wrapped onto yours. Yes these are growing on the cedar(most of it) but I am not the expert as far as the cedar oils and such with the frogs. This moss grows across the outside of the trees branches and trunks. Again I have used it in my terrariums with frogs but I do not have dart frogs.ferns&logs | Roxio PhotoShow
This is a link titled ferns and logs that I did for a lady getting married. She had a mossy garden theme so you see the ferns and the moss covered log casings I was showing her.
Thank you.
Teresa


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

www.teresasplants.com said:


> I do have moss and lichen covered logs. Usually these are special requests. I have a lot of cedar because the logs last for years. I do have some oak and pine tree bark casings that are really nice too. I have pictures of them here. If interested contact me directly at [email protected]. Also I will be adding new pictures of the moss that grows all over my trees and is easily taken off my branches and can be wrapped onto yours. Yes these are growing on the cedar(most of it) but I am not the expert as far as the cedar oils and such with the frogs. This moss grows across the outside of the trees branches and trunks. Again I have used it in my terrariums with frogs but I do not have dart frogs.ferns&logs | Roxio PhotoShow
> This is a link titled ferns and logs that I did for a lady getting married. She had a mossy garden theme so you see the ferns and the moss covered log casings I was showing her.
> Thank you.
> Teresa


Thank you Theresa. I am hoping to have my new tank for my new vivarium in the next few weeks. I'll be intested in a moss log and will get in touch once I am sure of the delivery date of the tank.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are some pics from an assortment of carpet mosses I received, 2 sq ft in all, and of some moss covered rocks which I am pretty excited about. The rocks are smaller ones she offers.


----------

